# So long and thanks for all the cockatiel talk



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

This group has been my ‘home base’ bird forum for a long time, but it’s time for me to say goodbye and find a new home. The Talk Cockatiels board was a friendlier, more open place when I joined back in 2008. It’s still good in some ways but I don’t like the way that it’s changed. I’ve spent the last two years trying to reverse the culture of authoritarianism that suddenly sprang up here, but nothing is changing and I don’t think it ever will. Members are still being needlessly antagonized and/or punished over trivial issues that don’t actually cause problems, like a mild quasi-cussword while talking to oneself in a deserted thread, or a signature picture that didn’t have a cockatiel in it, and management still thinks this is the best way to run the forum. There are other people here too who think authoritarianism is great and aspire to join the staff so they can help with enforcement. But it’s not for me, and it’s not hard to find forums that are more compatible with my tastes.

I resigned as a moderator more than a year ago because I didn’t want to be associated with this heavy-handed management, but that isn’t enough any more. I’m implicitly condoning these incidents just by being active here, and it looks like nothing is going to change so I have to leave in order to live up to my own principles. I’ll still do some lurking but I’m basically finished as an active participant.

If anyone wants my advice, I won’t be hard to find. My webpage address is at the bottom of my signature. If you click on that you’ll find a way to talk to me at the other end. I can’t say more than that without violating the TC rules. I’ll soon disappear from the active threads at the top of the forum, but a quick and easy way to find my signature is to look at the Health or Breeding sections of the sticky library. I wrote a lot of articles for these sections, and if you open a thread with my name on it you’ll see my signature. I also participate in some other bird groups so we might see each other there.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

See you around Carolyn. Don't worry, I still poke around your forum and keep planning on seeing you there. Thanks for all the great advice you've given us all, and while it's sad to see our pretty much most informative member go, well, TC just doesn't suit your tastes anymore. Whatever you feel like doing. So long, my friend


----------



## Simbah (Feb 9, 2012)

Take care! Thank you for everything you have contributed into TC. I understand completely how you feel, which is exactly why I myself went from posting daily to logging in once every few months.

You will be missed, I hope I run into you and your expertise on another forum sometime in the future.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

I think it's so sad and unfortunate that this is happening.  See ya 'round Carolyn, it's safe to say we're all eternally thankful for your help and expertise.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm sorry to see you go.


----------



## karendh (Mar 25, 2013)

I am sorry to see you go; as a relatively new member I have found your advice very helpful, but I totally understand where you are going with some of your comments.

I would like to wish you, and indeed all forum members and feathered friends a very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I don't blame you at all. I've been on that fence since I resigned (probably about a year ago, maybe a little less). I really enjoyed TC when I first joined; I learned a lot here, and I made a few friends. But it no longer serves any of those purposes for me. 

I have some things left here to hash out (the AGY thread, for example) before I go anywhere, but I don't expect to stick around.

I've already revealed one of the places I've migrated to; if anyone is concerned about Allie, myself, or the rest of my flock..you can find me there and can also find frequent updates on Allie's progress as we finish treatment. 

You can also PM me here if needed. I'll set up my email notifications so I'll get them even if not logged in.


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

Sorry to see you go!
I don't come on much anymore either for certain reasons

I just hope more people with your experience join. Its sad to see another extremely helpful member go


----------



## Peaches&Me (Oct 30, 2013)

This is so sad, I'm sorry your leaving  

I'm pretty new here so I don't know what's happened in the past, all I can think of is all of your knowledge is going to be lost to future new members coming here in need of help & advice 

But we need to be happy in life, so be happy wherever you go & in whatever you do


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

We'll miss your expertise and advice Tielfan


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm still pretty new on here to but Thank you for all the advice you've given everyone and myself and you'll be missed


----------



## JanP (Aug 27, 2013)

Ive not bee here long ...yes I see where your coming from..
Very childish rules here on times..
Im following you also.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

I am not a super active member here, but I do enjoy logging in and reading some of the posts. I have also gotten good advice here. I do remember you as a very experienced and knowledgeable member, and I will miss your posts. Take care


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Before I joined when I was just ghosting here, I found your posts to be among the most helpful, informative reading here. TC is losing a precious gem in having you move on, but I do understand where you're coming from. It's also part of the reason I'm not on as much as I once was. I have a few friends here and I love seeing everyone's birds, but I for the most part, I ghost. I don't handle conflict well even if I'm not involved.

I hope to see you in other places and wish you happiness! <3


----------



## Barbara913 (Sep 4, 2013)

Tiki2 and myself are very new here and you have helped me out so many times in this short membership of ours. I will be following you for sure! Over the past month I have been looking at other cockatiel forums to see if I can find one that I think I would enjoy joining.

Merry Christmas and I wish you a very happy and healthy New Year!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Sorry to see you go. But you do realize that one of the reasons you listed for leaving was null and void because I went back and fixed it once the member pointed out the date issue? And that we aren't infracting people for cussing now because we have the censorship thing? Anyways, gonna miss you around here!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

And, Roxy *can't* _ever_ be wrong! She works too hard here to be able to accept criticism! 

So many things here I'm going to miss. :what:


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Oh thats really sad to hear. 
Gonna miss you!!!


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

I wrote such a nice post, and for some reason it didn't get published 
What I was trying to say is that your relentless quest for knowledge and your compassionate and impeccable style make of you someone I respect enormously and completely irreplaceable on TC or any other forum.
I can't wait to see where the new stage of your journey will take you, and how it will evolve... and will be glad to follow you.


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

I am sorry to see you and other very experienced members go.Hope you feel happy wherever you are.By the way,I have added your website to our favourites.See you soon there,my friend.Hugs and kisses from Brazil.Merry Christmas and a happy 2014.X x Teresa


----------



## Denvers Mom (Dec 11, 2013)

Where is the other good cockatiel forums????


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm very sorry to see you go. Your experience, wisdom, compassion, etc. has helped a lot of tiels. You will be missed.


----------



## taradefab (Mar 24, 2013)

oh no so sorry you won't be around.


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

Sorry to see you go, Carolyn. TC is losing an extremely helpful member with you.

Hope life is good to you elsewhere.


----------



## thewandererw (Aug 22, 2011)

I will miss you both good luck in your next adventure.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I'll miss you 
This is so sad!


----------



## Sunshine2009 (Dec 29, 2011)

Will miss you, thanks so much for all you've helped, hope all is ok and have a wonderful!


----------



## caterpillar (Oct 14, 2013)

Really sad to lose you -- your advice has been terrific for someone like me who has been dealing with deeply problematic birds. I will have to spend more time on your site now.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Very sad to see you leave, Carolyn. You have been a tremendous asset to the forum. Take care, and all the best.


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

I'm sad to see you go. 
Thank you so much for all of your helpful information and posts. I've saved a lot of them in Kiwi's bird care journal.


----------



## daharkazangel (Dec 11, 2013)

:'( Nuff said....


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm following you out the door as well.

I've been absolutely sick of hearing some of the conversations an petty arguments on here. Thank you for finally saying something. This forum is not worth stoking around on.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

